# Charlotte signs Chris Douglas-Roberts from D league



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10119428/chris-douglas-roberts-signed-charlotte-bobcats


Don't recall seeing Southerland get on the court, so this seems like a nothing move unless CDR has gotten better than he used to be.

*


> The Charlotte Bobcats have signed free agent Chris Douglas-Roberts from the D-League and waived forward James Southerland, the team announced Wednesday.
> Douglas-Roberts, who playing guard and forward for the Texas Legends, was averaging 18.7 points, 4.3 rebounds and 2.8 assists this season. He has played in 161 career games for the Nets, Bucks and Mavericks, averaging 7.5 points in NBA play.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The original MarShon Brooks - a one-on-one scorer who isn't actually good enough to run isolation sets for. Apparently his three-point shooting is improved, though, so maybe he's worked on his ability to capably play off the ball.


----------

